# La-Z-Boy DUI



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:googly:

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,569204,00.html?mep


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I would have loved to be a "fly on the wall" when the cops pulled him over


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Just when you think you've heard it all.....


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Wanna buy it?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20091024/od_afp/uscrimeoffbeat


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder if the next owner will try the drunken chair driving bit?


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

http://pd.startribune.com/sp?eId=92....html?elr=KArksUUUoDEy3LGDiO7aiU&siteIdType=2

http://pd.startribune.com/sp?eId=92....html?elr=KArksUUUoDEy3LGDiO7aiU&siteIdType=2


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

HOLY CRAP, an autographed picture of the chair went for $710 bucks on eBay, and the chair WOULD HAVE gone for *$40,000.,00* had they not used the LaZBoy name?!?!

Wow.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

sounds like something a boy i know would do. He once got a bunch of his friends, they attached a couch to some skate boards, piled everyone on, and went zooming down the hill by my house.


----------

